# Άγιον Όρος, ζηλωτισμός, εθνοφυλετισμός



## Costas (Oct 28, 2013)

Πολύ ανησυχητικές εξελίξεις σε όλα τα μέτωπα, που βέβαια δεν ξεκίνησαν χτες, και που φυσικά αφορούν απολύτως το κλίμα στην Ελλάδα (τα έντονα δικά μου· του έκανα και μια στοιχειώδη επιμέλεια):
(Η Καθημερινή, Κυριακή 27 Οκτ. 2013)

*Κεραυνοί Βαρθολομαίου στο Άγ. Όρος*
_Οξύς για την υπόθεση Βατοπεδίου, τις συμπλοκές μοναχών στη Μονή Εσφιγμένου και τη ρωσική διείσδυση._
Του Σταύρου Τζίμα

Η ατμόσφαιρα στη Διπλή Σύναξη της Ιεράς Κοινότητος στις Καρυές για την επέτειο της συμπλήρωσης 100 χρόνων από την ενσωμάτωση του Αγίου Όρους στο ελληνικό κράτος (1913) κάθε άλλο παρά πανηγυρική, όπως θα άρμοζε στο πνεύμα της ημέρας, ήταν την περασμένη Κυριακή, παρουσία του Οικουμενικού Πατριάρχη κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίου. Η διαμάχη με την πολιτεία για τη φορολογία των εκτός Άθω ακινήτων των μονών έκανε βαρύ το κλίμα, καθώς μάλιστα το επίσημο ελληνικό κράτος απουσίαζε – όχι με δική του ευθύνη.

Ουδείς, ωστόσο, φανταζόταν αυτό που θα ακολουθούσε. Με το που ξεκίνησε την ομιλία του ο Οικουμενικός Πατριάρχης, «άστραψε και βρόντηξε». Ηγούμενοι και εκπρόσωποι των μοναστηριών παρακολουθούσαν, αμήχανοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, τον πνευματικό τους ηγέτη να απευθύνεται προς το ανώτατο διοικητικό όργανο της μοναστικής πολιτείας «άνευ περιστροφών, ως πατήρ προς τέκνα, εν πνεύματι και αληθεία, εν ειλικρινεία και εντιμότητι», προβαίνοντας «εις ωρισμένας διαπιστώσεις και πατρικάς οφειλετικάς προτροπάς ενώπιος ενωπίω» και να εξαπολύει κεραυνούς: για το Βατοπέδι, την Εσφιγμένου, αλλά και για τη ρωσική διείσδυση...

«...Εφιστώμεν την προσοχήν πάντων, ίνα μη έχωμεν αναρχικάς εκφάνσεις, ως αι προ δύο περίπου μηνών, “διά ροπάλων και ξύλων” και συγχρόνων τεχνικών “όπλων”, προσελθόντων έξωθεν της θείας ταύτης παρεμβολής...», [ΣΣ. παρεμβολή = στρατόπεδο, καταυλισμός] είπε αναφερόμενος στα κωμικοτραγικά γεγονότα με συμπλοκές μοναχών, μπουλντόζες και βόμβες μολότοφ, που διαδραματίστηκαν στο κονάκι της ζηλωτικής Ιεράς Μονής Εσφιγμένου στις Καρυές. Ο κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίος ήταν ιδιαίτερα οξύς απέναντι στους Ζηλωτές της Εσφιγμένου, αλλά τα «σκάγια» του πήραν και την ελληνική πολιτεία. «Άρατε πύλας, εξέλθετε και απέλθετε», αξίωσε από τους αυτοεγκλείστους Εσφιγμενίτες, ενώ έκανε λόγο για «φαινόμενα επιλεκτικής τηρήσεως της νομιμότητος υπό των εντεταλμένων και τεταγμένων εις την διασφάλισιν της τάξεως κρατικών οργάνων», τα οποία αποφεύγουν να υλοποιήσουν βιαίως τις δικαστικές και πατριαρχικές αποφάσεις για απομάκρυνση των φανατικών ζηλωτών από την Εσφιγμένου, το κονάκι της στις Καρυές και τον Άθω.

Δεν ήταν τυχαία, σημείωναν στην «Κ» θρησκευτικές πηγές που γνωρίζουν άριστα τα τεκταινόμενα στο Άγιον Όρος, η σφοδρότητα με την οποία επετέθη στους Ζηλωτές ο Προκαθήμενος της Ορθοδόξου Εκκλησίας. Το Φανάρι παρακολουθεί με μεγάλη ανησυχία *τη ραγδαία εξάπλωση του θρησκευτικού φανατισμού στον Άθω, που με πυρήνα την Εσφιγμένου, επεκτείνεται σε κελιά φτωχών μοναχών και περνάει τις μάντρες των μοναστηριών, ενώ ενισχύεται υλικά και πολιτικά από ισχυρούς κύκλους παλαιοημερολογιτών στην Ελλάδα, στις ΗΠΑ και στη Ρωσία. Αίσθηση επ’ αυτού προκάλεσε η απουσία του ηγουμένου και του εκπροσώπου μιας άλλης μονής, της Κωνσταμονίτου, από την πανηγυρική συνεδρίαση της Ιεράς Κοινότητας παρουσία του Πατριάρχη. Οι γνωρίζοντες στις Καρυές κάνουν λόγο για «δεύτερη Εσφιγμένου», μολονότι μνημονεύει ακόμη τον Πατριάρχη, καθώς η μονή εμφανίζει ροπή προς τον ζηλωτισμό και μάλιστα είχε αντιδράσει σφόδρα στην απόφαση του Πατριαρχείου και της Ιεράς Κοινότητος να διορίσει νέα αδελφότητα Εσφιγμενιτών στη θέση της παλαιάς, την οποία κήρυξε σχισματική.*

Εκεί που «πάγωσαν», όμως, ηγούμενοι και αντιπρόσωποι ήταν όταν τον άκουσαν να λέει για το «έτερον λυπηρόν πρόβλημα, εξελισσόμενον, είναι το, διά της εις δίκην παραπομπής, διά εκ προθέσεως πράξεις “κακουργηματικής” βαρύτητος, καθηγουμένου εκ των πρώτων Ιερών Μονών του Αγίου Ορους και μοναχού συνεργάτου αυτού». Ποιο ήταν αυτό; Το Βατοπέδι και οι περιπέτειες του ηγουμένου του. «Οι ειρημένοι (σ.σ.: δεν κατονόμασε, αλλά φωτογράφισε τον ηγούμενο και τον μοναχό του Βατοπεδίου) κατά το κατηγορητήριον παραπεμπτικόν βούλευμα, εκινήθησαν αξιοποίνως εις πολυπράγμονας πρωτοβουλίας και ενεργείας πέραν και επί υπερβάσει [καθ' υπέρβασιν] των μοναχικών καθηκόντων αυτών, διά τα οποία εγκατελείψατε οι τον τόπον της Θεομήτορος οικούντες τον κόσμον και τα του κόσμου. Ο διασυρμός τον οποίον υφίσταται ο Ιερός Τόπος εξ αιτίας των, επί σειράν ετών, είναι μέγας... Φαίνεται ότι ο πειρασμός της εκκοσμικεύσεως προσβάλλει καί τινας των Αγιορειτών αδελφών και πρέπει να τονισθή και να επισημαίνηται συνεχώς και επανειλημμένως η διαφορετική αποστολή τού μοναχού ίνα μη μετατρέπεται ούτος από ανθρώπου προσευχής και αφιερώσεως εις απλούν κοινωνικόν εργάτην ή –όπερ χείρον– και επιχειρηματίαν».

Το σοκ ήταν ισχυρό για όσους παρευρίσκοντο στη Σύναξη, καθώς στην αγιορείτικη κοινωνία είχε εδραιωθεί η πεποίθηση ότι τόσο για το Φανάρι όσο και για τη μοναστική πολιτεία το θέμα του Βατοπεδίου έχει κλείσει, πολύ περισσότερο που ο ίδιος ο κ. Βαρθολομαίος έχει ήδη άρει το μέτρο της αφαίρεσης από τον κ. Εφραίμ του δικαιώματος άσκησης διοικητικών καθηκόντων που του είχε επιβάλει. Μάλιστα, αμέσως μετά τη Σύναξη κατεβλήθη προσπάθεια από κύκλους της Κοινότητος, αλλά και του Πατριαρχείου, να μη «βγει» από τις Καρυές το περιεχόμενο της ομιλίας του κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίου ή, έστω, να κοινοποιηθεί αργά τη νύχτα. Όπερ και εγένετο, με τη διαφορά ότι πρόλαβαν και την ανάρτησαν στην ιστοσελίδα τους οι της νόμιμης εσφιγμενίτικης αδελφότητας και έτσι «εξήλθε» του Άθω, προκαλώντας αίσθηση στον κόσμο των πιστών.

Πηγές προσκείμενες στο Φανάρι ερμήνευαν την ευθεία επίθεση στον κ. Εφραίμ ως μήνυμα ότι «δεν μπορείς να οδεύεις προς το δικαστήριο με κατηγορίες σε βαθμό κακουργήματος και ταυτόχρονα να παραμένεις ηγούμενος στην δεύτερη τη τάξει μονή».

Ο ίδιος ο κ. Εφραίμ, πάντως, αποχώρησε κατηφής από τις Καρυές, ενώ με καθυστέρηση τεσσάρων ημερών η Μονή Βατοπεδίου ανάρτησε στην ιστοσελίδα της ανακοίνωση, στην οποία δηλώνει «την πίστη και την αγάπη της στην Μητέρα Εκκλησία, αλλά και την αφοσίωσή της προς το σεπτό πρόσωπο του Παναγιωτάτου Οικουμενικού Πατριάρχου κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίου...».

Ειρωνεία: μία ημέρα πριν ο Πατριάρχης τού τα «ψάλει», ο κ. Εφραίμ είχε στείλει την περίφημη βυζαντινή χορωδία του Βατοπεδίου να του ψάλει θρησκευτικούς ύμνους στο γεύμα που του παρέθεσε η Ιερά Κοινότητα στο κελί Μπουραζέρι, στις Καρυές.

«Ρώσοι - Ουκρανοί»

Ο κ.κ. Βαρθολομαίος μπορεί να μη συμπεριέλαβε στο πρόγραμμα των επισκέψεών του το Βατοπέδι, πήγε όμως στην Ιερά Μονή Παντελεήμονος, όπου μαίνεται ο ακήρυχτος πόλεμος μεταξύ Ρώσων και Ουκρανών για την «κυριαρχία» στο μοναστήρι, με φόντο την ποικιλότροπη ρωσική «διείσδυση» στον Άθω. Και δεν το έπραξε τυχαία, όπως ανέφεραν άνθρωποι του περιβάλλοντός του και όπως φάνηκε από την ομιλία του: «Δεν πρέπει να γίνει το Όρος το Άγιον τόπος συγκεντρώσεως προσώπων εμφορουμένων υπό εθνοφυλετικών αντιλήψεων, τα οποία θα επεθύμουν να καταστήσουν τον Ιερόν τούτον Τόπον κέντρο εθνοφυλετικών ανταγωνισμών και συγκρούσεων. Πρέπει να παραμείνει τόπος ησυχαστικός, όπου λατρεύεται ο Θεός υπό πάντων των μοναχών και των προσκυνητών χωρίς τοπικιστικάς προτιμήσεις και συσπειρώσεις», είπε απευθυνόμενος στην αδελφότητα, στην οποία δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας Ελληνας μοναχός πλην των Σλάβων, και στέλνοντας μήνυμα στη Μόσχα ότι στον ορθόδοξο Άθω δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να υπάρξουν «εθνικώς καθαρά» μοναστήρια.

Καλά θα έκανε ο Πατριάρχης να εξηγήσει γιατί ήρε το μέτρο κατά του Εφραίμ. Κατά τα άλλα η αύξηση του ζηλωτισμού είναι ό,τι χειρότερο και αντανακλά τη γενικότερη ακροδεξιά στροφή στην Ελλάδα. Για τον ρωσικό παράγοντα, τι να πει κανείς; Αρκεί να ρίξει μια ματιά στην ίδια τη Ρωσία...


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2013)

Δεν παρακολουθώ τι γίνεται στα εκκλησιαστικά, αλλά δεν βλέπω να λέει τίποτα παράλογο ο Βαρθολομαίος.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

Πολύ σωστά τα είπε, αλλά από την άλλη είναι έκθετος σε αυτό που επισημαίνει ο Κώστας, ότι απέσυρε την κύρωση κατά του Ευφραίμ.
Πάντως μου άρεσε που καταδικάζει τον εθνοφυλετισμό. Θα τον ακούσουν άραγε και οι δικοί μας εδώ;


----------

